
Introduction to Data Compression (2013) [pdf] - skovorodkin
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~guyb/realworld/compression.pdf
======
lifthrasiir
One may also want to refer to Data Compression Explained (2013) [1] as a
comprehensive introduction to many higher-end compression algorithms.

[1] [http://mattmahoney.net/dc/dce.html](http://mattmahoney.net/dc/dce.html)

